# A Woman finds a Genie's Lamp....



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

A woman finds a genie's lamp. The Genie comes out and says, "You may have three wishes, but your husband will get ten times more than what you wished for."

The woman agrees. Her first wish was that she would be the most beautiful woman in the world. "You realize," the Genie said, "that your husband will be ten times more beautiful than you, and more women will gawk at him?"

"That's okay," says the woman, "He'll only look at me because I will be the most beautiful women." So the wish is granted.

Her second wish was that she would be the richest woman in the world. "You know your husband will be ten times richer, right?" the Genie asks.

"That's okay. What's mine is his and what's his is mine," replied the woman. So the wish was granted.

The woman then thinks long and hard about her last wish. She finally wishes that she had a mild heart attack.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

My wife bought an old brass lamp at the flea market last weekend. No way I am showing her THIS!!


----------



## tWs|BullDog (Apr 4, 2007)

lol


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh the pain!


----------

